#  12.04.2012    .

## ToT

.       . ,    - ,     ,    ,      .

----------


## invi

-   )

----------


## ToT

:Smilie:

----------


## ToT



----------

..

   (forum.klerk.ru/usercp.php)     " "
   ...     ,    


   (forum.klerk.ru/member.php?u=,   -  )

----------

""   ?

   " " " " ""  
     -     

 -     -  ? =)

----------

100   ?

    " "  " " -  ,

----------

,     ,     :

----------


## ToT

http://blogs.klerk.ru/blog_post_uni.php

----------


## echinaceabel

-    , ,  .       -   
Warning: fetch_template() calls should be replaced by the vB_Template class. Template name: fbconnect_init in [path]/includes/functions.php on line 4330

Warning: fetch_template() calls should be replaced by the vB_Template class. Template name: fbconnect_button in [path]/includes/functions.php on line 4330

Warning: iconv() expects parameter 3 to be string, array given in [path]/includes/functions_fbconnect.php on line 292
        -    .

----------


## echinaceabel

,    , ,     ,       2 ,   -   .
   (    ) -                  (     ).
      ,   ,   "" -  ,       .

----------


## invi

,      .   )
     , ,   -      .

    )

----------


## invi

:Smilie:

----------


## invi



----------


## Tortilla

...      )))) 
( -     ,     ?) :Redface:

----------


## invi

> ,


,   -

----------


## invi

*Tortilla*,    -    )

----------


## Andyko

,     ,  ?

----------


## invi

*Andyko*, ,   :Frown: 
     ?

----------


## Na28ta

!    ,    ,   .

      (     "").   . , .  .

  ...    ,      ,     ,  .

 :Redface:    ,     ...

 ,    ....   ,     ... -  -     ,     ...

 :    " "? , ,   .

----------


## mvf

?   (    ).

----------


## Na28ta

> *Tortilla*,    -    )


invi,    ,    :Frown: . ,   ?   Opera...

----------


## Na28ta

> ?   (    ).


 :  .   ...

----------


## invi

*Na28ta*,       -  .     -

----------


## invi

- ..
     ,  ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Na28ta

*invi*, ! .        :Smilie:

----------


## Na28ta

. !

----------


## mvf

1.           .       ""     .
2.    -   ": : : :".       ,   .

----------

> ?


?  ,     ,    2   (  )

----------


## invi

*mvf*, !
      todo-, -    .

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


   -  (-,   ..).

----------


## .

,  .          :Embarrassment:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -  (-,   ..).


   -  -     IE ,         IE,    - .

----------


## ToT



----------


## ToT



----------


## Nadia T-Grad

Mozilla   , "&#229;&#242;&#224; &#232; &#237;&#224;&#235;&#238;&#227;&#238;&#238;&#225;&#235;&#238;&#230;&#229;&#237;&#232;&#255;" -   .    -  ?

----------


## stas

*Nadia T-Grad*,        ?

----------


## echinaceabel

! !  10  . :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

?!?   -     . :Frown:

----------


## (*_*)

.
   .  - .       "   " -      -   ... :Smilie:   ,   -   ,       -     ))
       ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

*(*_*)*,        :Smilie:  
      ,   ,  .       ,

----------

,  /    ?

----------


## Nadia T-Grad

,    ,        .   -    ?

----------


## stas

*Nadia T-Grad*,      ,    ,      :Frown:

----------


## GH

-  .     .    ""   .... 2          :  ,  3-4  -     ...        ..       :  ...
     ,    ...      . -, ..          : -  ?  ...    "", .
,       , ...

----------


## .

> ..       :  ...


     .     .    ""   .        .




> .


.. ,  ,   ?  :Smilie:

----------

* GH*,   -  ..   ?     ? 
        ?

----------


## YUM

" " 
  ""    "".   ! 
.. "    "      ,   "",  /  . ""  ...     ...   - , ..      " ". :Wink:

----------


## Andyko



----------


## .

*YUM*,      .       :Smilie:

----------

